# Motorola Surfboard SB5101 Cable Modem Driver



## Krouger (Mar 28, 2005)

I need the install cd for the modem (preferrably in an image file).
All I can seem to find are the USB driver (and I would prefer not to use a usb connection).
It seems the cable company forgot to leave me that while setting it up (is set up on a different computer... need install cd for the laptop)

Any Help Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact the cable company and ask them to send you an installation CD.


----------

